# How do I move my fish?



## Frank-n-Zippy (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm going to be moving later this summer (lease is up) and I have three tanks currently in use that I really want to have move with me. Chances are I'm not going to be moving any more than 20 miles from where I currently am, but that's still a trek for my fish.

In my 30G. I have 2 largish Rapheals (I never see them) several Danios and mixed platys, there's also a khuli, a kribensis, 3 hill-stream loach, a clown loach, 2 peppered cories, a male betta, and a rainbow bosamani and lots of ghost shrimp. (lots of fish but two 40G filters on this tank)
In my 20G. Are the fish I really want to survive. And I'm getting them a larger tank when I move. 2 Spotted African leafs (3 and 4 inches), a Black Ghost Knife (9inches), a highfin pleco (3 inches) and a rainbow bosamani.
In a 5G. I have another betta and a masked cory.

I want to know if there is any method that people recommend for transporting fish safely during a move. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

1. Buy a lot of plastic bins with covers. Water spills a lot while you drive around.
2. Take a bin and fill it halfway with tank water. Place your plant tanks in this bin. Close it with the lid. If it is sunny outside, try to cover this bin with a towel.
3. Take another bin and fill with some tank water too. Place your fish in this bin. Close it too.
4. If you have extra bins you can always hold tank water in them. The more water you can salvage, the better.
5. IMPORTANT: Drain the rest of the tank water, but leave the gravel covered in some water. Also make sure you salvage your filter bacteria colony. Keep it wet at all costs.
6. Unhook everything else.
7. Take tank to new place.
8. Set it back up. Place the old tank water in it first, fill the missing water with new, conditioned water.

good luck


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Bringing old tank water with is pretty useless. There isn't any bacteria worth saving in there. That is all in the gravel and filter. 

You can get individual fish bags like you get in the store for them. Most places will give you them for free. That way you can separate the fish isf you need to. Place them into a cooler and have at it  

Don't move the tank until you are completely ready for it on the other end. You want to take it down and put it up as quickly as possible so the fish are stressed the least. You don't have to speed or anything though


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go to your local fish store..buy some bags from them..figure on 2-3 bags for each fish.. you will need a few bigger bags for the larger fish..and a bunch of rubber bands.....
like obs said...make sure you have everything ready on the other end.forget about taking water..it does nothing for you.but your filters and gravel and such you will want to keep as it is..don't clean it...
carefully bag your fish..use very little water..only a cup or 2..you only need to keep them wet..fill the bag mostly with air...the fish will be good for several hours like that..DO NOT FEED YOUR FISH FOR AT LEAST 24 HOURS PRIOR TO MOVING..
good luck..this should be a snap...you should try moving 60 tanks full of fish..


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

My fish store gives me the plastic bags.

I agree to place them in these bags when moving.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree, bags are better than tubs, because the water sloshing around in the tubs could be harmful to the fish.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I transferred a fish from my tank to a friend's tank in a tupperwear container and he ended up getting a head injury from hitting the side of the tub. He recovered, but... Lesson learned... use the bags!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I have had to this a few times most notably when I moved all of my semi-aggressive fish from my old 55 gallon to my newer 125 gallon. I used Ziploc bags making sure there was plenty of air in them before I sealed them. It was a pain in the butt to move my plecos and my Ghost Knife though. If I did it now I am sure I would need those massive Ziploc bags.


----------



## Frank-n-Zippy (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! I actually work at a petstore so getting the bags will be no problem. And like I said I'm not moving for at least another month but I just wanted to make sure I was doing it right so I didn't lose anybody. And thanks for the tips, especially about not feeding them. I wouldn't have thought of that.
For the raph-cats should I still go with bags or try the tupperware approach. I'm just afraid that with their spines they'll poke through the bag.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep..put the raphs in bags too.


----------

